# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Social Groups

## Kurt

We have established a few social groups, I manage Anura Arborea, how come no body is using them?

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

Good question.

----------


## into

A couple reasons come to mind: 

1 - the social groups are not present anywhere on the homepage, only in the menus.

2 - the groups don't seem to offer any special features that the forums don't already have.

3 - Userbase: there are hundreds of users, but only a small group that are active on a daily/weekly basis.

4 -my reason:  I don't use email alerts, I check the forums daily but forget the social groups are even there.

----------


## Jace

For me, I'm not exactly sure what I am doing.  I started a group, but besides adding pictures to it, I don't know what else to do that hasn't already been discussed in the general Forum.  I'm always open to suggestions and I will work on putting some pics into my group in the next couple of days.

----------


## into

I thought it would be cool to have a frog photography group with tips and tricks, etc...

Another cool group would be a DIY group with tutorials, supplies,discussions... I can see Johnny heading that up.

I think the groups need to offer something not found in the forums.

----------


## Ebony

Great idea Chris, and you should head the Frog Photography group.

----------

